# Besoin d'info pour un néophyte en linux



## arturus (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour a vous,

Je vais m'acheter un macbook d'ici la fin de l'année et je pensais mettre windows sur partion grace a bootCamp pour jouer a FF7.


Mais voila,ma version de windows est une OEM et j'ai pas envie d'acheter une version de windows juste pour mettre un jeu (mais alors,QUEL JEU !!!) 

Je pensais donc installer Linux en partition mais est-que cela me permettra de jouer a mon jeu ? et par la meme d'installer un ou deux programmes tel que Pinnacle (juste pour info) ?
De plus,est-ce que la partition s'installe grace a bootcamp ?
Si j'installe linux,je devrais installer apres les drivers fournis par apple,et est-ce que c'est compatible ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,je ne connais point Linux.


----------



## ntx (24 Mars 2009)

arturus a dit:


> Mais voila,ma version de windows est une OEM et j'ai pas envie d'acheter une version de windows juste pour mettre un jeu (mais alors,QUEL JEU !!!)


Et comment espères-tu installer un jeu Windows sur Linux ? :rateau:
Pour faire tourner ton jeu sous Mac, tu peux toujours essayer Crossover pour voir s'il marche. Ensuite l'investissement n'est pas monstrueux.  Toutes les explications sont dans le forum Windows sur Mac.


----------



## arturus (24 Mars 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Et comment espères-tu installer un jeu Windows sur Linux ? :rateau:



Bin,c'est un peu ma question.Je voulais savoir si c'était possible je ne sais pas si on peut installer des jeux sous Linux.

Je ne connasi pas le fonctionnement de cet OS,d'où mes interrogations.


----------



## ntx (24 Mars 2009)

Un programme est fait pour tourner sur un OS donné sauf exception comme les programmes en Java. Pour les autres il doit y avoir une version par OS et souvent seule la version Windows existe, et hors de question de l'installer comme cela sur un autre OS.
Pour savoir comment faire tourner un programme Windows sur un Mac, voir le forum "Windows sur Mac"


----------



## moohz86 (26 Mars 2009)

Wine ça existe ... !


----------



## ntx (26 Mars 2009)

moohz86 a dit:


> Wine ça existe ... !


Oui et sur Mac ça s'appelle Crossover, du moins pour la version payante qui marche à peu près, car la version gratuite est quasiment inutilisable. Pas besoin de Linux, si on veut bien dépenser quelques dizaines d'euros.


----------



## GillesF (27 Mars 2009)

Wine existe aussi pour mac OS... suffit de se renseigner un minimum...

Par contre je ne l'utilise pas sous OS X donc je ne sais pas s'il est aussi miraculeux que sous nux


----------



## ntx (27 Mars 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> Par contre je ne l'utilise pas sous OS X donc je ne sais pas s'il est aussi miraculeux que sous nux


Darwine est une grosse daube à peine utilisable, Crossover peut fonctionner avec pas mal d'applications, c'est à essayer au coup par coup.


----------

